# Genus Selenotholus



## Steve Nunn (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,
Something new, from the mostly unknown _Selenotholus_, a very rare spider, even with the collection locality we cannot find any more 

Anyway, enjoy one of those rare little treats, a first time public pic of the genus, to my knowledge this will be the first image ever displayed anyway 







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## metallica (Dec 20, 2005)

RARE??? but Steve it isn't even blue!?

nice spider.
did you ever get my package?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 20, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> RARE??? but Steve it isn't even blue!?
> 
> nice spider.
> did you ever get my package?



haha 

very nice Steve, its very interesting. Where is she from.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Dec 20, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> RARE??? but Steve it isn't even blue!?
> 
> nice spider.


LOL
That a  Great lookin T you have there , looks tough by the stockyness of the legs !


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice. Those spinnerets appear longer than seen in _Chilobrachys_.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for sharing...very nice T!

Chris


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 20, 2005)

Such a nice brown tone to it Steve... 
A nice spider for sure

/Lelle


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 20, 2005)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing Steve!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 20, 2005)

As always, beautiful specimens. Thanks for sharing Steve.


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 21, 2005)

She's a beauty. :clap:  


-Matty


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for the compliments on the colourful brown spider 

Eddy, your pack never came, I'm really sorry to tell you, it's infuriating, our customs burned the pack, even though the exuvia were totally legal!! I was really looking forward to getting those 

Michael,
The spineretts are large, the basal section of the PLS are longer then the apical section, don't see that often in theraphosids 

Kirdec,
She is from a location that is very special, she's the first I've known of in the state, so I have to be vague, but near central Qld  The original collector has looked for more, but cannot find them, and he lives out there, so they are hard to find!!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## metallica (Dec 22, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Thanks for the compliments on the colourful brown spider
> 
> Eddy, your pack never came, I'm really sorry to tell you, it's infuriating, our customs burned the pack, even though the exuvia were totally legal!! I was really looking forward to getting those
> ...



that's the risk... ah well, i'll try again next time!! i'll try to combine it with a parcel to my family in Australia.. see if they can forward to you!

Eddy


----------



## FryLock (Dec 22, 2005)

This i never understand do they think the moults will breed :?.

Does this spider have anything to do with the "sp 1" on your Selenotholus foelcshei page by any chance Steve?.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Bill,
You might say quite closely related, yes  Can you see the similar general body morpholgy?? Well picked I have to say, not the same species, but same genus me thinks 

Steve


----------



## BakuBak (Dec 24, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> The original collector has looked for more, but cannot find them, and he lives out there, so they are hard to find!!



mayby  one that wos found  wos living outside  the colony border line ?? I know it happend sometimes  with  secies native to my country ..


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,
_Selenotholus foelschei_, image by David Wilson:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 25, 2006)

Another _Selenotholus sp._:







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 5, 2007)

Hi,
_Selenotholus sp. "BLACK"_ adult female:







_S.stirlingi_ adult female postmoult:







Steve


----------



## syndicate (May 5, 2007)

steve really like that sp.black man.have u CB them yet?


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 6, 2007)

Howday,
No, unfortunately obtaining a male will be a while off yet, at least until I can organise the paperwork and get over the other side of the country to get more of them. This one was a rescue job that was sent to me by a Western Australia wildlife carer who received the animal from campers, apparently she had wandered into their camp grounds during flooding.

Obtaining WA animals is very difficult, it requires a hell of a lot of paperwork, because that side of the country is geographically isolated, they are very careful about what comes in and goes out. I do plan on obtaining a breeding population one day, just not sure when 

Steve


----------



## syndicate (May 7, 2007)

interesting i didnt know u needed specific permits for you to collect in other areas of australia.best luck gettin more of these!beautiful species!
-chris


----------



## EDED (May 7, 2007)

Steve, 

looking at the pic of Selenotholus. sp. "black"

I remember reading somehwere (T-store maybe), but didnt someone mention about how the anterior booklungs are so high up?  

or is that an illusion from the angle? if they do have high set lungs is it because they are from an isolated flood prone area(maybe advantageous)?

or am i tripping


----------

